# دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لفرن صناعة الزجاج



## عثمان الراوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لفرن صناعة الزجاج

رجاءا

اجموعوا الفايلين المرفقين في ملف واحد وافتحوهم مع بعض عن الونرار​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز مشكوررررررررررررر بس الملف الأول لايعمل


----------



## عثمان الراوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي...كما مبين في صدر الموضوع الفايل الاصلي مقسم الى قسمين وعند فتح الملفين عن الونرار يجتمعان في ملف واحد وهو الذي يمثل الملف الصلي


----------



## حسام ح (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## سبنا (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جدا على مجهوداتك


----------



## chemo100 (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على مابذلت من جهد مع التقدير


----------



## allaedean (16 مارس 2013)

ألف شكر يا محترم


----------

